# Trainers: Does it matter the bike you use?



## BigBird (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

As I continue to look for a new road bike, I have bought a CycleOps Fluid 2 Trainer and have attached my Trek Hybrid to it for now. I was wondering how much of a difference would a road bike make on the trainer vs the hybrid?

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The main difference is that hybrids have a very relaxed geometry. Pedaling is pedaling, but riding your road bike will keep the rest of your body in shape to handle your road bike position much better.


----------



## dpeters11 (Jan 30, 2011)

Also be sure you have a trainer skewer.


----------



## Smoke2 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was wondering this as well...what types of trainers do you guys recommend? Thinking about getting one for the winter.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

And putting carbon bikes on trainers will make them assplode and void the warranty.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

My first bike was a GMC Denali. It weighs a ton. Big bulky tires. Crappy shifters. 

It sits on my trainer. Sure probably better to use your go to bike for consistency but I don't want to put the wear on the new bike. Or for that matter my prior bike which I may sell. 

As for the trainer I use a cheap Ascent Fluid from Performance. Given my hours at work, I am on the trainer a lot. It works. And it was cheap.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I don't know where the rumor that you can't put a carbon bike in the trainer, but if the pros bikes don't asplode, your bike is _probably_ safe. I've had my road bike in the trainer for many years and it's still going strong.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

spade2you said:


> I don't know where the rumor that you can't put a carbon bike in the trainer, but if the pros bikes don't asplode, your bike is _probably_ safe. I've had my road bike in the trainer for many years and it's still going strong.


Yeah, but I'll bet you're wearing Kevlar socks, just in case.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Yes. Bontrager makes them. They're also 8% better wicking and 2% lighter than anything by anyone else.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Get rollers. Trainers suck.


----------



## dpeters11 (Jan 30, 2011)

Smoke2 said:


> I was wondering this as well...what types of trainers do you guys recommend? Thinking about getting one for the winter.


Nothing beats real riding, but the fluid2 is good, as is the Kurt Kinetic.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Kurt Kinetic road machine.


----------



## BigBird (Aug 28, 2011)

My only experience is with the Fluid2, and it seems very nice and well made so far from the limited time I've used it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

spade2you said:


> *I don't know where the rumor that you can't put a carbon bike in the trainer*, but if the pros bikes don't asplode, your bike is _probably_ safe. I've had my road bike in the trainer for many years and it's still going strong.


It depends on the brand and in the case below, if a consumer is willing to take a chance on a warranty claim being denied in the event of a failure. 

From Specialized FAQ section:
Quote:
Specialized Carbon frames safe on indoor trainer?
Published 10/06/2009 06:20 AM | Updated 01/04/2011 03:17 PM 
I have heard pros and cons on this. What is the truth? If i use a sturdy steel skewer with an indoor trainer am I:

1. voiding the warranty? or

2. at risk of damaging the bike? Is there a certain trainer that you recommend? 

Thanks!

Specs answer:
High performance carbon road bikes are a really bad idea on indoor trainers. The fixing of the rear chainstays in one place and the biting of the clamp creates all kinds of twisting forces from odd angles, that can, over time, be really bad for a lightweight frame.

Our bikes withstand some amazing torture tests in the lab. However we really can't recommend it. Have we heard of people doing it? Yes. But we have also heard of people breaking their bikes, and being quite upset when their warranty claim is denied.

What I do for my own winter training is I have an old "winter rat" bike that does double duty as my awful weather ride, and that lives on the trainer in the winter.
End quote.


----------



## alpharoad (Apr 10, 2011)

Indoor trainer really helps when you can't pedal outside. I own a Tacx. It's a simple trainer but it works great.


----------



## nj_trek_rider (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: indoor trainer....*

....bought the Kurt Kinetic Rock n' Roll trainer last December and put 940 miles on it before finally being able to get it off of the trainer and out on the road again in April.

Very happy with the performance and feel of this trainer. And my carbon fiber bike is no worse for wear other than replacing the rear tire before hitting the streets again. :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> It depends on the brand and in the case below, if a consumer is willing to take a chance on a warranty claim being denied in the event of a failure.
> 
> From Specialized FAQ section:
> Quote:
> ...


If a frame is so fragile that it can't handle being in the trainer, I wouldn't advise it, mostly because there are alternatives that can. As a racer, being able to us a bike in the trainer is a basic requirement. Too fragile for a trainer and I would think they'd likely be toast if you hit the pavement by accident or fail clipping out. 

If'n it can't be used in a trainer, how is the bike supposed to be fitted?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

spade2you said:


> If a frame is so fragile that it can't handle being in the trainer, I wouldn't advise it, mostly because there are alternatives that can. As a racer, being able to us a bike in the trainer is a basic requirement. Too fragile for a trainer and I would think they'd likely be toast if you hit the pavement by accident or fail clipping out.
> 
> *If'n it can't be used in a trainer, how is the bike supposed to be fitted?*


_Very_ carefully. 

All valid 'arguments', IMO. I'm just offering Spec's position as a cautionary note to anyone thinking all CF bike brands would be covered under warranty _if_ they were to fail during trainer use.

I do think there are increased lateral stresses placed on a frame mounted on a trainer versus riding on the road (especially during out of the saddle efforts), but IMO Spec's wording is more of a CYA move on and leaves the option open to deny a warranty claim.

It's worth noting that their position has changed from '08 to present, and I believe is a result of the never ending quest for manufacturers to build lighter/ stiffer CF frames. Given the application, less (material) doesn't equate to 'better' in all ways.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> It depends on the brand and in the case below, if a consumer is willing to take a chance on a warranty claim being denied in the event of a failure.
> 
> From Specialized FAQ section:
> Quote:
> ...


I cannot seem to find this.
I realize Spesh's FAQ search is far from perfect, but I've tried every combo of words I can think of.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RRRoubaix said:


> I cannot seem to find this.
> I realize Spesh's FAQ search is far from perfect, but I've tried every combo of words I can think of.


I can't (re)find it either, but I assure you it was there.

If you wish, contact Spec's customer support and ask the question directly. Once at the link below, click on the "Contact a Customer Service Rep" tab.

Specialized Bicycle Components : FAQ

IME they're very good about answering questions.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

BigBird said:


> I was wondering how much of a difference would a road bike make on the trainer vs the hybrid?


Hybrids tend to have a more upright riding position, which will work more quads and less hamstrings than a typical road bike position. How much of a difference that is in your case depends on the set up on each of your bikes.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

Most hybrids use somewhat knobby tires. Don't use knobby tires on the trainer.


----------



## madmole (Nov 13, 2011)

Cervelo engineers state ALL Cervelo bikes are fine in trainers, just to make sure the trainer clamps are only contacting the skewer and not the carbon

Not certain if that applies to the Kurt kinetic though as that must put much more twist on the frame

How weak are the specializeds then if they cant take the strain???


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

JimF22003 said:


> Most hybrids use somewhat knobby tires. Don't use knobby tires on the trainer.


I've also have a trek hybrid bike which I have used on a trainer with no problem. It has semi-slick tires like road tires, it's just wider (32mm vs 23-25 typical of road bikes). Some hybrids are more road-esque, others are closer to MTB with knobbier tires. 

That said, I prefer to use my road bike (my trainer skewer is on my road bike for the time being) just so I get used to riding with the same handlebar position I'll have on the road. 

I have a triathlete buddy who slapped aerobars onto a cheap flat-bar hybrid for trainer use and set it up to fit just like their CF tri bike. But It won't be possible to easily mimic a road/drop handlebar position on a hybrid. 

I don't really need to use the trainer that often though -- weather is mild enough where I live to ride outside all year round -- I just the trainer as an alternative to riding in the dark during rush hour, or riding outside on say a Saturday night when the drunks are on the road, since I spend most daytime hours at work these days.


----------



## Caadmandu (Nov 28, 2011)

*will trainer make me better*

I started riding in Aug. 2011 I'm 57... I bought a cycleops trainer to use in the winter. It has been hard trying to get into good condition as a new rider and I don't want to lose what I gained. will using the trainer not only keep me as I am or can I be even in better shape come spring time if all I use is the trainer....
I also use my trainer with a old mnt bike with smooth back tire which works great for me.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

madmole said:


> How weak are the specializeds then if they cant take the strain???


With forceful _out-of-saddle _ pedaling, a trainer can strain the connection between the rear dropout and the chainstay in a way that the open road can't. It's not a lateral strain, but rather a rearward pull on the rear dropouts. If the dropout is bonded into the chainstay, the bond is stressed in a way that it wasn't designed to be. Never seen or heard of a bonded dropout being pulled out of a frame because of trainer use. But at least one company points to that possiblity in their literature.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Caadmandu said:


> I started riding in Aug. 2011 I'm 57... I bought a cycleops trainer to use in the winter. It has been hard trying to get into good condition as a new rider and I don't want to lose what I gained. will using the trainer not only keep me as I am or can I be even in better shape come spring time if all I use is the trainer....
> I also use my trainer with a old mnt bike with smooth back tire which works great for me.


Without knowing your current overall fitness level and frequency/ time/ intensity of your planned trainer rides (among other factors), that's a difficult question to answer.

IME starting up on trainer rides as my on road season ends, I can _just about_ maintain my 'on road' fitness level through the winter. At least to the point of being able to do one of my regular routes come springtime, albeit not at a record breaking pace. 

FWIW my trainer regimen is 2 days on, one off - ~ 1 hour per ride, using a HRM to regulate intensity (up to 95% of max HR).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Some of my teammates do most of their training on a trainer. I think I'd go a little nuts doing that. But, a person can certainly train just as hard doing all his ride time inside.

This is going to be my first season owning one...


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

I ride a trainer after work during the winters. For years, I used my Cannondale R400 on the trainer. Then I got a new carbon fiber bike but I still used the Cannondale because I did not want to damage my Roubaix Pro. 
Now I use the Roubaix on the trainer. The Roubaix was professionally fitted and it just feels better. I do not do any hard out of the saddle efforts, so I feel I am fairly safe. If I were to damage the Roubaix frame, I’ll just get a new bike. I’ve been using the Roubaix on the trainer for the last year and no damage yet. I have a Spinergy rev x that was on the Cannondale so I mount that to the rear. It has a Vredestein Fortezza SE and it is wearing very well. 
I make DVSs of the classics and the grand tours so I have something to watch will riding the trainer. An hour is my average trainer session 3 nights a week during the winter. I do feel that it does help me with my form, maybe not so much endurance, but that is just my opinion. And a fan is a must, at least for me.
So to me at my age what matters is the fit and comfort, not so much the ware and possible damage to the bike.


----------



## Caadmandu (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I answered my own question lol. Yesterday the weather was good and I was off work so I was able to hit the road and go for a ride. I have been using my fluid trainer for well over a month.before that my back was out for 3 wks. I was amazed at how well I did for a newbie. My ave speed was 2 mph more, I had great endurance and recovery, and i felt much stronger than normal. When I got home I didn't want to stop so I jumped on my trainer and road some more lol... What a relief. I'm not Ricky racer but at least I'm not going backwards! Sure built my confidence.


----------



## dc40 (Dec 9, 2011)

What do people think about Computrain? Except that it's stupidly expensive?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've been going to weekly sessions on it. I'm impressed.

My teammates and I are doing structured intervals workouts. We each set our threshold power and then the computrainer puts everyone at xx% of that for a certain period of time, then yy% for a certain period, etc. The workouts were created by the guy who owns the place, and he can do whatever he wants setting them up. The computrainer can adjust its resistance so that no matter how fast the wheel of the bike is turning, the prescribed power is developed. (Very close, anyway.) You can test things for yourself like the idea that you might be more efficient at higher cadence or lower cadence, and it really let me know I was dogging it after intervals. All I have to do is ride the bike. I don't even shift.

I know it has a bunch of other features, but I can't say I've used them.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

In response to your jack of another thread, there are a lot of things. A drum mat strikes me as perfect. A rug would work. A yoga mat would do okay...


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> My first bike was a GMC Denali. It weighs a ton. Big bulky tires. Crappy shifters.
> 
> It sits on my trainer. Sure probably better to use your go to bike for consistency but I don't want to put the wear on the new bike. Or for that matter my prior bike which I may sell.
> 
> As for the trainer I use a cheap Ascent Fluid from Performance. Given my hours at work, I am on the trainer a lot. It works. And it was cheap.


I use an old Schwinn Varsity on my trainer. It's nice to get some use out of the bikes that wouldn't see much use on the road.


----------



## onelink360 (Nov 27, 2011)

Good info thanks


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

I got tired of carrying my bike up and down to the basement. I bought a hybrid and put a trainer rear tire on it. 24/7/365 its there waiting for me.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

24/7/52

Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## j2d (Nov 15, 2010)

I've run both my road bike and a mtn bike on my CycleOps Trainer without any issues. On my MTB I put a cheap road tire on the wheel as it would better than trying to roll with a knobby tire.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

madmole said:


> Cervelo engineers state ALL Cervelo bikes are fine in trainers, just to make sure the trainer clamps are only contacting the skewer and not the carbon
> 
> Not certain if that applies to the Kurt kinetic though as that must put much more twist on the frame
> 
> How weak are the specializeds then if they cant take the strain???


It's called CYA.

for example, for cars, certain engines, the automaker can advise against the use of synthetic oil because they may have found certain synthetics don't perform well, so they recommend against all synthetic oils. Examples:
Mazda rotary engines
"High Output" version of the Nissan VQ35
etc


----------



## fitforever (Feb 12, 2012)

Fortunately I have both a new carbon 15 lb bike and a 19 lb aluminum bike. I only put the aluminum bike on the trainer.


----------

